# bump out for fridge ?



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

oooops.

and no, you can't have my bread


----------



## charliek2 (May 10, 2011)

every kitchen I build/design I'm always looking for ways to frame it so I can recess a standard fridge and make it more "cabinet depth." That fridge is a monster. for the money it will cost to reframe and bump into an outside wall you'd be better off buying a smaller fridge or depending on your space reframing the interior wall where the rest of the cabinets are and bringing them in.

I would never recess a fridge without an end panel there that matches the cabinets anyway because you lose the illusion and the seamlessness of it.

Just my two cents.


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

Sell the frig you have on Craigslist, but a counter depth frig. Difference in is likely less than the cost and effort to create a bump-out.


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

Your picture shows pretty much what our fridge looks like. It's even up against a wall on one side like yours is. Frankly, we've never had a problem with how it looks. There are too many other things to worry about. My wife wanted capacity, and that's what she got. Not sure why, since there are just two of us now.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

that fridge is 1 1/2 year old. and it cost over $2000. the shallower same model is about $2500. if i sold it, i would be lucky to get $800 for it. 

it would cost me about $50 for the bump out. 

but i am so busy right now, i don't have the time. i will explore the option when i get my current projects done.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Firstly, you don't need to bump out the back. 

We had the same problem...Here was my solution.
We took out the two x fours behind the fridge. We supported it
with headers across the top and flashed the back.

We made our own cabinets, so we made the cabinets over the fridge
deep. Then if you notice the side wall, we built it out past the bottom
cabs and also edged it with a piece of molding running up to the top.
The only thing that sticks out is the side of the door. 

Between taking out the two x fours and bringing the side wall out
we picked up about 5 to 5 1/2 inches. It's a solution to your problem.
BTW. were just two people and I had to have a big fridge too!

I'll get you a pic.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

ok. if there is no framing = 2x4's. then where is the insulation going to go ?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

My first fridge was a counter depth GE proline, it turned out to
be a lemon after three years I dumped it and got this one...I'm
telling you this cause the GE was shorter as well as counter depth...
I was able to have the cabs
above the GE with a garage door under it. When I got this fridge 
we had to adjust the side wall (bring it out more) and take down the 'garage door'
It looks like you may not have room
for cabs above it, but you could do the swing out garage door. It's a great place to store big platters. 

Notice the side wall comes past the cabs...you could make a side wall
deep enough to end by the doors. 
BTW, I have a narrow Galley kitchen. My old fridge used to be where
the stove is now, so if we didn't remove the two x fours, I wouldn't
be able to have a big fridge. 
hope this helps!


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

looks nice. i am glad you don't have a white kitchen.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Fix'n it said:


> looks nice. i am glad you don't have a white kitchen.


Why are you glad that I don't have a white kitchen?

Do you think you would want to try what we did?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Fix'n it said:


> ok. if there is no framing = 2x4's. then where is the insulation going to go ?


There is no typical insulation, we used dense compressed fiberglass.
We did this for our first new kitchen in 1985...This is our second new
kitchen that we built in 2005.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Ok, I found a pic from 2006 with the GE Proline, as you can see
it fit in beautifully, --counter depth and shorter. 
Notice the pull
out 'garage door' between the fridge and cabs...we had to remove it for the new fridge which 
is deeper and taller...we also had to build the wall
out more.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

yeah, i see. thanx. but i am not so sure about have pretty much no insulation back there. 

white kitchens, like white houses = i hate em ! they look sterile = yuck. 
yours looks very warm and cozy :thumbsup:


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

The dense compressed fiberglass has served us well since
our first kitchen re-do in 1985. No drafts. Have faith...:yes:

We have two neighbors that copied this idea as well, with no
problems.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

for this to work, for my fridge. i would have to use no insulation. not even 1/2". and that still wouldn't be enough, better, but not enough. 

i will have to chew on this.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Fix'n it said:


> for this to work, for my fridge. i would have to use no insulation. not even 1/2". and that still wouldn't be enough, better, but not enough.
> 
> i will have to chew on this.


Come on, the compressed fiberglass would be insulation. Between
my direction and pictoral you should be able to figure out
a solution to " the fridge that ate Chicago " :yes:


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Just so you know Fix'n it, I measured my fridge and it's
32 3/4" deep ( not counting the handles of course)
how deep is yours? 

Between the space you pick up in the back, and bringing the
side wall out a couple of inches, it creates the allusion of a counter
depth fridge. :yes:


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i saw a house with a bump out. it didn't look bad. 

35", no handles

anyway. i am thinking ahead, with this thread. so i highly doubt i will do anything with it this year.


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

It would be pretty ridiculous to do an exterior bump out just for the fridge. The hassles of making all the transitions on the outside wall (framing, roofing, siding, insulation, etc) aren't trivial. If you're going to go through all that work then you might as well do a larger bump out for the whole section of wall. It'd cost more but it'd certainly have a better rate of return come time to sell. Whereas a strange bump out might actually decrease the property's value.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

ok guys. i am back to this. being less ignorant on this then when i started this thread. i am still unsure what to do. 

my main concern is condensation on the sheathing = i don't want any rot. 

plan A : cut a hole in the wall where the fridge is. frame it out as if a door. then put 3/4" plywood to cover the hole. = no wall bump out. then 1" xps on the outside ( the whole outside wall is getting 1" xps anyway). paint plywood on the inside. 

so, as far as condensation on this plywood, is this a bad idea ?

feel free to modify this plan . keeping in mind as much fridge recess as possible.

thanx :yes:


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

oh. fridge in its new location.

ok, have to wait for pic = dead batteries :furious:


----------

